# neologismes - mail - correu



## tamen

Ja que ens hem posat amb això del "parte" (veig que en francès en diuen "bulletin", que és tan normal com "parte", amb el sol inconvenient que estem acostumats a això i no a allò), i que he parlat també de "hardware" i "maquinari", què em direu del fals valor (segons els diccionaris i els usos que funcionaven fins que va aparèixer Internet) de "correu"?

El correu és:

una persona que porta cartes, missatges, paquets (aquí podem anotar un altre castellanisme que fa de sinònim, aquest ja un punt anacrònic: _recader_)
un servei postal
un paquet de cartes
però, diccionaris en mà (catalans i no catalans), entenc que una carta o un missatge no és un "correu" i que en aquest cas "correu" és una paraula forçada a dir allò que no havia volgut dir mai. Si escrivim en paper, no diem que escrivim "un correu".

Hi ha, és veritat, el "correu electrònic", però això és un sistema, un conducte, no pas cadascun dels missatges en sí.



Parlem-ne, si voleu.

(crec que amb aquest missatge ja n'he escrit 30 i no sé quins privilegis vaig llegir que tindria: si n'hi ha, us hi convido)

Ciao o a reveure.


----------



## betulina

Bona nit altra vegada, Tamen 

Jo estic molt d'acord amb el que dius. No faig servir mai _correu_ per dir un missatge de correu electrònic. Relaciono _correu_ amb "la correspondència" en general i amb el mitjà, com el "correu tradicional", si es vol dir així, o el "correu electrònic". 

D'un missatge en dic més que res un _mail_. No faig servir _missatge_ perquè em confondria amb els missatges de mòbil (no m'he acostumat a "sms"). Recordo que la meva tia, quan començava amb els mails, en deia _carta_ ("t'he enviat una carta", em deia) i em feia gràcia, però no ho vaig adoptar perquè també em feia confondre. O sigui que ara per ara m'he quedat amb el _mail_. Tinc amics, però, que sí que diuen _un correu_ i la veritat és que em "destarota" alguna cosa dins del cap...


Enhorabona pels 30! Ara ja pots posar enllaços!


----------



## ernest_

Coincideixo plenament en que "un correu" és totalment incorrecte com a sinònim de "un missatge", encara que cada cop s'està estenent més aquest ús (com una plaga); jo sempre dic "missatge", i si no queda clar afegeixo "per mail", però, atenció, "mail" pronunciat literalment tal com sona, mai de la vida "meil" o encara menys "imeil"!


----------



## Dixie!

betulina said:


> Jo estic molt d'acord amb el que dius. No faig servir mai _correu_ per dir un missatge de correu electrònic. Relaciono _correu_ amb "la correspondència" en general i amb el mitjà, com el "correu tradicional", si es vol dir així, o el "correu electrònic".



Totalment d'acord. Correu, per designar un missatge electrònic, em sona forçat, com algú altre ha dit. Em sona fatal, vaja! "T'he enviat un correu". 

Malauradament, i com diu l'Ernest, això s'està estenent moltíssim i ara ho diu cada cop més gent, i si no tenim compte s'acabarà normalitzant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Us he llegit a molta alta velocitat perquè tinc una muntanya de feina, però dir-vos que jo normalment dic _correu_ i que m'encanta: m'encanta perque sí!


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a tots. Jo no utilitze mai la paraula "correu" com a sinònim d'"e-mail". El que faig, precisament, és utilitzar la paraula anglesa, amb pronunciació anglesa inclosa. Per què? No ho sé. Potser siga per deformació professional, ja que sóc profe d'anglès i tinc tots els programes informàtics en aquesta llengua.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bé, nins, ja veig que jo sóc la rareta...


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Bé, nins, ja veig que jo sóc la rareta...



... que escombrava l'escaleta!


Em sembla admirable i sorprenent la unanimitat general, ni que no sigui absoluta. Crec que, usos a part, la lògica i la raó, almenys com jo ho entenc, van per aquí.

A tu, Traductora, què et puc dir? Que segurament ets la veu del poble, aquella que, fent-ho bé o malament, a l'últim és l'autoritat  que passa als diccionaris. He escrit sobre això mateix, però no crec haver passat d'una apel·lació a la lògica, sense arribar a fer forat, a vèncer.

Per mi el correu és allò que deia en el primer missatge, i quan escric una carta convencional no escric un correu, sinó una carta, etc (aquí val tot el meu missatge inicial).

Què hi farem! No podem enviar els mossos d'esquadra a empaitar i multar els que diuen "correu" amb aquest valor, sobretot pensant que deuen ser  majoria, Traductora amiga.


----------



## xupxup

Jo també en dic correu i ho entenc com una forma més curta de dir "correu electrònic" que és el que pensava que s'havia de dir per no dir "mail". I ho trobo tan normal com quan algú diu "Anem a fer un beure?" o "va caure la teulada de missa". Vull dir que, encara que no surti al diccionari, el que fem quan diem correu amb aquest sentit, ¿no és una figura retòrica que ara no sé com se diu però que consisteix en agafar la part pel tot, o una cosa semblant?


----------



## Tropolotròp

Bona nit.

Estic d'acord amb xupxup. No trobe molt més terrible el fet d'aportar un nou significat a la paraula correu, que el d'adoptar una paraula estrangera que a més, també significa "correu". 

-_Mana'm un missatge_- Com? De mòbil? En una botella?
-    _"              "     de correu (electrònic)_. -  Molt poc pràctic...
-    _" una carta_ - No ens val. 
-_    " un correu_ - Perfecte. Cap confusió.
-    _" un mail / email - _El mateix però en anglés, que queda més fi. 

Així que o creem una nova paraula que ho designe o em quede amb correu.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Doncs jo crec que correu es mol ben dit: si et truco per dir-te que t'he enviat un correu amb la carta que estás esperant, entens que algú te la portará, cert? Doncs si avuí dia l'assumpte es resol electrònicament, el correu no es la persona, sino una màquina, però el fet, intrísecament, és el mateix; t'he enviat un correu amb un missatge, carta, o com vulguis dir-ho. A casa solem preguntar-nos: algú ha baixat el correu?


----------



## chics

Hola!

La veritat és que jo la paraula *correu* la faig servir ben poc, per coses com explicar "el sistema", tipus "m'han enviat un regal per correu". Però cada dia quan baixo a la bústia miro _a veure si tinc /m'ha arribat alguna cosa_, i desprès parlo concretament de _factures, publicitat, d'una postal, una carta_, etc.

Amb els *mails* en canvi de vegades sí dic que _vaig a mirar els meus mails_ (pronunciat com no li agrada a l'Ernest, meil) o _el correu_, però el que faig més sovint també és _mirar si tinc missatges_. Si hagués de recomanar una forma preferida diria aquesta, *missatges*, i evitar sempre que sigui possible l'_e-guionet_ i l'_electrònic_, que s'afegeig a tot arreu que es pot, per motius de màrqueting i comercials però no tenim per què seguir el joc nosaltres.

D'un en concret, en general, normalment en dic_ missatge_, però de vegades també dic _he rebut una publicitat de nosequi_ o _un acudit_, etc. La meva mare en diu sempre *cartes*. 

Normalment no tinc aquesta necessitat de diferenciar si rebo els missatges per internet o per telèfon, però si un dia ho necessito dic això "d'internet" o "al mòbil". L'acrònim _SMS_ no arribo mai a pronunciar-lo oralment, i _missatge curt_, què voleu que us digui? En una conversa natural, tampoc.

O sigui, que desde que rebo missatges d'internet al mòbil cool per a aquest últims, si necessito recalcar a algú que li he enviat al mobil però no per internet, dic un *missatge de text*, que la veritat és que és absurd per que els d'internet també ho són.

La meva mare no té aquest problema: *cartes*, quan és d'internet, i *missatge* (o *missatget*) quan es tracta d'un _sms_. I a sobre no és il·lògic, grrr.

Salut!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ara que la Chics anomena *carta*... a veure, estem davant un cas ben semblant: *carta* en principi volia dir *paper*, no? I què me'n dieu de *lletra*? (potser una mica off-topic, però adoro la paraula MISSIVA)

Pel que fa a la figura retòrica que mencionava en Xupxup, és la METONÍMIA


----------



## tamen

Als defensors de la realitat (de la realitat de l'ús de "correu" volent dir "missatge", "carta" o com en volgueu dir, acabo de descobrir que el DRAE (article esmenat), ja conté l'accepció que que discutim:



Artículo enmendado.
*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición

**~ electrónico.* * 1.     * m. Sistema de comunicación por ordenador a través de redes informáticas.
* 2.     * m. *Mensaje enviado a través de este sistema. *_*Ha recibido un correo electrónico del periódico*._

No recordo que cap diccionari català ho consideri així, encara, però no patiu, que tot arribarà.

Jo, tanmateix, continuo coincidint amb l'opiníó que sembla haver estat general: el correu és una cosa, i les cartes una altra. Mentre no hem topat amb e-mail, tot el que hem escrit eren cartes, no pas correus. Però de traduir no se'n sap gaire.

No entro ara en "carta", "lletra", "missiva", que són accessoris interessants, però que em sembla que no entren en la qüestió.

Salult i correu!

Ah! Propina: mireu això del DRAE:

*correo**1**.*
 (Del cat. _correu,_ y este del fr. ant. _corlieu_, de _corir_, correr, y _lieu_, lugar).

​


----------



## chics

Hola. No em sembla que hàgim d'escollir _correu_ només perque es faci així en castellà, menys encara si tradicionalment són ells els que ens han de copiar en aquest tema. 

*Missatge* no està malament perque normalment són efectivament notes breus. Per cert, *nota* també ho fa servir la meva mare, ara que hi caic, quan la carta és curta.

I, parlant de francesos, ells fan servir (formalment, perque la realitat és _mail_)* courriel*, que es podria traduir com _*correl*_, o sigui que l'homenet arriba corrent, però electrònicament.

Jo estic d'acord amb el RIU. Les teles continuen sent teles ara que tenen soroll, colors i pantalla plana; els cotxes han mantingut el nom encara que passin d'anar amb cavalls a fer-ho amb combustible, o combustible i electricitat; les cuines, els llits... tantes coses han evolucionat però son el mateix, en essència, i no cal canviar-ne el nom.


----------

